

Ask HN:  Is there a spam filtering web service? - sam_in_nyc

After reading Resig's post about Google Groups, I was wondering if there exists a web service that specializes in filtering out spam.<p>I would imagine I could create a new filter, send training data to a filter, and send data to a filter and have it return the likelihood of it being spam.<p>Anybody have first hand experience using a web service like this?  If so, has it met your expectations?
======
kngspook
Well, Google's own Postini does spam-filtering.

I could imagine a setup where you have people send mail to an alias on your
domain, route it into Postini, and then into Google Groups. The big problem
would be getting users _not_ to send directly to Google Groups. And I'm not
sure you'd even be able to tell them (direct vs. filtered) apart in Google
Groups...

------
kngspook
Can someone outline for me the pros/cons of a mailing list vs. a forum?

Except for the registering-over-and-over-again issue, it seems like forums
would be preferable generally... (Especially given that most will send you
emails with new posts if you ask it to.)

------
RossP
Akismet does just this for blog posts.

------
_pius
Defensio?

~~~
sam_in_nyc
Ah, thanks. Any first hand experience using it?

~~~
_pius
Yup, I interface with it using this plugin:
<http://github.com/mattapayne/rdefensio>

I've done the integration work, but haven't put it into production, so I can't
speak to how well the actual service works.

